# Ordering Manzanita



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Has anyone had experience ordering from www.manzanita.com? I'm considering ordering their AP1 box (12+ pieces). Would cost $38 + $65 shipping USD. May or may not be charged customs when box arrives. would be around $130 cad. I figured it would still be cheaper than buying locally.

Looking to see if anyone has ordered from here before and what their experience was.

Thanks


----------



## RaidZero (Jun 15, 2008)

I never bought from there, what are the shipping rates within US?

If it's a really good rate or free shipping, I would recommend setting up an account with CrossBorderPickups, they are bringing stuff over from the States for $15/package for large ones. That's how I got my Beamswork lighting, only $10 for bringing over a 48" light fixture.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

RaidZero said:


> I never bought from there, what are the shipping rates within US?
> 
> If it's a really good rate or free shipping, I would recommend setting up an account with CrossBorderPickups, they are bringing stuff over from the States for $15/package for large ones. That's how I got my Beamswork lighting, only $10 for bringing over a 48" light fixture.


Shipping rates within US are about half the price as shipping to Canada. I was thinking about doijg that as well but the boarder is pretty far from Toronto. Not sure if it's worth the time and has to get there.

Edit: didn't realize they had a local pick up spot. This could definitely work.


----------



## Mossman (Mar 7, 2016)

The Wet Leaf just got a bunch in.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

If you're still looking, I do have a bunch, they're quite large though. You're welcome to swing by to check them out.


----------

